# Stock brute 750 jets???



## Litenyaup (Aug 28, 2011)

What size jets r in a 750 stock? I snorkeled my bike n it is running rich loading up n backfiring. I think I need to rejet the bike but need to know the stick size. 

What jet kits are the best to use and or should I just take it to the Kawi dealer?


----------



## dookie (Mar 24, 2011)

Stock jets are 152 front 158 rear 38 piolts. What size airbox snork did you run?


----------



## Litenyaup (Aug 28, 2011)

2" mimb. I have a k&n filter..... I don't have any other upgrades.

Also do the jet kits come with various jet sizes or do I need to buy multiples and plug n play to see what size works the best?


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

Your jet kit will come with multiple sizes mine came with 132-165 but those aren't OEM jet sizes I think OEM is flow rate and aftermarket is decibel rate.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Litenyaup (Aug 28, 2011)

JLOWERY said:


> Your jet kit will come with multiple sizes mine came with 132-165 but those aren't OEM jet sizes I think OEM is flow rate and aftermarket is decibel rate.
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


Is it a pain to rejet ur bike? What kit did u get?


----------



## Graves650i (Aug 30, 2011)

I had the dealer do mine and they charged 120 with out the jet kit which i ordered my self, but i helped my duddy do his and it was much easier than i thought. Use the guide that is on the forum, it helped us out alot. I bought the dyno jet kit and it worked fine


----------



## dookie (Mar 24, 2011)

I use factory jets. Do some searching on here on what other people use for jets with ur same mods. Not hard at all


----------



## Litenyaup (Aug 28, 2011)

So they have different size factory (OEM) jets for brutes? What is the price diff between a dyne kit and factory jets?


----------



## Litenyaup (Aug 28, 2011)

Ok so just called the local kawi dealer n he said they could do it but it would be $98 per hour and he didn't know how long it would take. 

Looks like I'll be doin it myself. Does anyone on here have the same setup and what size jets did u use? 

What I'm getting is it at 1/4 throttle I'm getting popping and backfires. On deceleration im getting backfires. 

Just dont want to hurt anything and want it fixed...lol


----------

